# I'm working..



## buuunii (Feb 6, 2015)

And I'm bored. Tell me what to draw

Nothing that requires me looking up refs or something
CUZ I gotta look like im working not on ma phone XD


----------



## gnoixaim (Feb 6, 2015)

You should draw a shiba inu <3



Spoiler









because this dog breed is amazing


----------



## Chiisanacx (Feb 6, 2015)

Draw a fox girl o -o idk


----------



## buuunii (Feb 6, 2015)

What did I just say?!?
(This was to gno)


----------



## gnoixaim (Feb 6, 2015)

buuunii said:


> What did I just say?!?



I PUT IT IN A SPOILER /dontyellatme


----------



## buuunii (Feb 6, 2015)

gnoixaim said:


> I PUT IT IN A SPOILER /dontyellatme



*noms your face*


----------



## gnoixaim (Feb 6, 2015)

buuunii said:


> *noms your face*







or you can draw beyonce lmao


----------



## buuunii (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Chiisanacx (Feb 6, 2015)

OOH YASS SO KAWAII //rainsrainbows


----------



## gnoixaim (Feb 6, 2015)

Unacceptable, this is not what I wanted. 

kawaii as always bby <333


----------



## Chiisanacx (Feb 6, 2015)

How long does it usually take you to draw these? :0


----------



## deerui (Feb 6, 2015)

WILL YOU DRAW A THREE LEGGED CHIHUAHUA​


----------



## buuunii (Feb 6, 2015)

Like 10-20 min XD


----------



## Chiisanacx (Feb 6, 2015)

Oh wow :0 ~ So skilled //teachmeyourskillsmaster


----------



## buuunii (Feb 6, 2015)

I can't draw aminals ugh

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chiisanacx said:


> Oh wow :0 ~ So skilled //teachmeyourskillsmaster


I ain't no master
I'm a senpai


----------



## gnoixaim (Feb 6, 2015)

11/10 : )))


----------



## deerui (Feb 6, 2015)

OMG SOBS IM CRYING ITS SO PERFECTION
​


----------



## buuunii (Feb 6, 2015)

EHEHEH glad you like it

- - - Post Merge - - -



I drew computer head brothers.


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 6, 2015)

OMG these are so cute <333333
draw a nerdy kid holding a 3ds idk???????

- - - Post Merge - - -



buuunii said:


> View attachment 83546
> 
> I drew computer head brothers.



i'm in love with these tbh


----------



## buuunii (Feb 6, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> OMG these are so cute <333333
> draw a nerdy kid holding a 3ds idk???????
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



I asked my coworker what a nerd looked like and she pointed to me

Omg thank. say hello to new OCs wooo


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 6, 2015)

im such a nerd too it's ok <3
big glasses, 3ds usually in my hands, huge sweaters, short messy hair, yeah p much nerd

and i love them <33 i have a old oc with a comp head lol cx


----------



## buuunii (Feb 6, 2015)

A stereotypical, androgynous nerd


----------



## sej (Feb 6, 2015)

You still taking requests?
I'm not sure if it is OC's or anything but I will just pop my OC here anyway
Ref here, art by Gracelia!
Tysm! C:


----------



## buuunii (Feb 6, 2015)

I said I can't be looking at refs :C


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 6, 2015)

buuunii said:


> View attachment 83547
> 
> A stereotypical, androgynous nerd



literally looks like me omfg


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Feb 6, 2015)

>u<

Can you draw a blue sika deer? With light blue and green accents? With a custom shirt? Like this one? ;D









- - - Post Merge - - -

Just look at him once and ReMeMbErRrRrRrRr


----------



## Sholee (Feb 6, 2015)

girl with hair in pigtails with oversized sweater! (<3 over sized sweaters!!)


----------



## sej (Feb 6, 2015)

buuunii said:


> I said I can't be looking at refs :C



Oh nuuuu :c
Girl with pigtails and a dress then aha c:


----------



## buuunii (Feb 6, 2015)

Loud sobbing


----------



## Sholee (Feb 6, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Loud sobbing
> 
> View attachment 83548



omg so cute! and you said you're no good with animals! LIES!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Feb 6, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Loud sobbing
> 
> View attachment 83548


OMG BUUUNII ILY BBU!!!!!!!!

Let me steal your skills.


----------



## Gregriii (Feb 6, 2015)

Draw reisuke houjou?


----------



## buuunii (Feb 6, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> Draw reisuke houjou?



Dunno who that is Dx

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Cam1 (Feb 6, 2015)

You should draw a BU(u)NN(iii)Y!


----------



## milkyi (Feb 6, 2015)

Maybe Akame or Olivia from ACNL or Ankha??


----------



## Shirohibiki (Feb 6, 2015)

buuunii said:


> EHEHEH glad you like it
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...





buuunii said:


> View attachment 83547
> 
> A stereotypical, androgynous nerd



SUPER HOTTIE ALERTS wowowowwow
im in love


----------



## buuunii (Feb 6, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> SUPER HOTTIE ALERTS wowowowwow
> im in love



The hottest! WHOO


----------



## buuunii (Feb 11, 2015)

Doing this again


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Feb 11, 2015)

Draw 3 tv heads! Like an old man with an old, b&w tv head, an middle age guy with a boxy, newer tv, and a boy with a flat screen. >v<


----------



## gnoixaim (Feb 11, 2015)

Draw Mickey Mouse<3 
i saw you were at belle's castle the other night, i'm so jealous


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 11, 2015)

shark or octopus gijinka? 8D


----------



## buuunii (Feb 11, 2015)

gnoixaim said:


> Draw Mickey Mouse<3
> i saw you were at belle's castle the other night, i'm so jealous



It's not really her castle, just her restaurant.. Wait. Same thing... MWAHAHA

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Hidden Owl said:


> Draw 3 tv heads! Like an old man with an old, b&w tv head, an middle age guy with a boxy, newer tv, and a boy with a flat screen. >v<



OMG!!!!!'

- - - Post Merge - - -



lynn105 said:


> shark or octopus gijinka? 8D



OCTOPUSSSSS


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 11, 2015)

Idk draw a girl with braids, nerdy glasses and a big sweater holding a 3ds 

- - - Post Merge - - -



*Evee said:


> Idk draw a girl with braids, nerdy glasses and a big sweater holding a 3ds



Actually for the hair you should do shot ponytails that start closer to the top of the head and are a bit sloppy lol


----------



## buuunii (Jun 15, 2015)

Bleh


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 15, 2015)

can u draw a pokemon

any pokemon


----------



## Cam1 (Jun 15, 2015)

Draw bunnies XD


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 15, 2015)

draw a fawn ^w^


----------



## kyukon (Jun 15, 2015)

draw me like one of your french girls


----------



## pillow bunny (Jun 15, 2015)

draw a turtle


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 15, 2015)

can you draw a jumping spider ;w; or a moth?


----------



## Beige (Jun 15, 2015)

draw someone with slime instead of eyeballs and beetles in their hair ?


----------



## buuunii (Jun 24, 2015)

Boop


----------



## wassop (Jun 24, 2015)

isabelle yelling at resetti because i think that would be hilarious


----------



## Alice (Jun 24, 2015)

Draw yourself working. Get real meta.


----------



## buuunii (Jun 24, 2015)

Beige said:


> draw someone with slime instead of eyeballs and beetles in their hair ?






- - - Post Merge - - -

The story is of a gardener that was killed by a jealous gardener :000


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 24, 2015)

You didn't draw a pokemon T_T


Can you draw Totoro this time? (You MUST know who he is, right?)


----------



## buuunii (Jun 24, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> You didn't draw a pokemon T_T
> 
> 
> Can you draw Totoro this time? (You MUST know who he is, right?)



I suck at pokemanz ;;


----------



## Alice (Jun 24, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> You didn't draw a pokemon T_T
> 
> 
> Can you draw Totoro this time? (You MUST know who he is, right?)



Don't be rude.


----------



## buuunii (Jun 24, 2015)

Alice said:


> Draw yourself working. Get real meta.




YES SIR, THE RESTROOM IS THAT WAY

- - - Post Merge - - -

It won't post Dx

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jun 24, 2015)

Draw a little girl in a bunny suit with nerd glasses idk lol


----------



## buuunii (Jun 24, 2015)

I wanna draw something morbid


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jun 24, 2015)

The cuteness overload of everything *sobs*
I love this thread because no one questions Buuunii's working habits, we just want them to draw cute things (＞人＜
This is my kind thread I am here
Oooo morbid yay~  i suck at those ;u;
How about a zombie with a fishing hook through one eye and guts coming out of their torso♪?


----------



## Money Hunter (Jun 25, 2015)

draw a zombie rose


----------



## Beardo (Jun 25, 2015)

A girl with rotting skin, clumps of hair missing, a bloody nose, gouged out eyes, with her hands over her mouth. And she's wearing a white dress that's short in the front and long in the back, but it's tattered and dirty and bloody.


----------



## buuunii (Jun 26, 2015)

Mewmewmewm said:


> The cuteness overload of everything *sobs*
> I love this thread because no one questions Buuunii's working habits, we just want them to draw cute things (＞人＜
> This is my kind thread I am here
> Oooo morbid yay~  i suck at those ;u;
> How about a zombie with a fishing hook through one eye and guts coming out of their torso♪?



Omg AHAHAHA true people just want drawings
Work? WORK?! No one needs to work. They just need drawings XD
But yeah I might try to draw this later today at work ;D

- - - Post Merge - - -



Money Hunter said:


> draw a zombie rose



Like a flower that's a zombie??

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beardo said:


> A girl with rotting skin, clumps of hair missing, a bloody nose, gouged out eyes, with her hands over her mouth. And she's wearing a white dress that's short in the front and long in the back, but it's tattered and dirty and bloody.



Dang yo that's descriptive! Ahaha


----------



## Money Hunter (Jun 26, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Omg AHAHAHA true people just want drawings
> Work? WORK?! No one needs to work. They just need drawings XD
> But yeah I might try to draw this later today at work ;D
> 
> ...



Yes!!! ;D


----------



## buuunii (Jun 26, 2015)

Here's a quick doodle i made at work and slowly making it digital ;D







- - - Post Merge - - -

streaming btw https://join.me/412-898-838


----------



## buuunii (Jun 26, 2015)

Mewmewmewm said:


> The cuteness overload of everything *sobs*
> I love this thread because no one questions Buuunii's working habits, we just want them to draw cute things (＞人＜
> This is my kind thread I am here
> Oooo morbid yay~  i suck at those ;u;
> How about a zombie with a fishing hook through one eye and guts coming out of their torso♪?


This sounds like something that would happen to my nameles zombie boy



Spoiler: graphic, blood, kinda


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jun 26, 2015)

buuunii said:


> This sounds like something that would happen to my nameles zombie boy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is so adorable and disturbing at the same time I love it 。・゜・(ノД`)♥︎ ・゜・。


----------



## himeki (Jun 26, 2015)

I like gore~
Will you draw a corrupted version of Alice in Wonderland with blood and guts everywhere?


----------



## buuunii (Jun 26, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I like gore~
> Will you draw a corrupted version of Alice in Wonderland with blood and guts everywhere?



I was trying to stray way from American McGee's Alice and it accidentally became too cute //sob
i love decapitation too much


----------



## himeki (Jun 26, 2015)

OH MY GOSH

im writing a book and the first scene involves alice painting the walls with blood xD
SO CUTE YET SO DARK <333


----------



## buuunii (Jun 26, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> OH MY GOSH
> 
> im writing a book and the first scene involves alice painting the walls with blood xD
> SO CUTE YET SO DARK <333


Oh wow!! Cool XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm going on break now. I wanna try to draw a zombie flower but idk where to start XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mewmewmewm said:


> This is so adorable and disturbing at the same time I love it 。・゜・(ノД`)♥︎ ・゜・。



Yaaaaaay glad you like it;w;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Throw more suggestions my way!
Cute and bloody is where it's at. I got a pink pen! :'D


----------



## buuunii (Jun 26, 2015)

Moo?


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 26, 2015)

Draw a gentlemanly teddy bear with a mustache and a cup of tea


----------



## riummi (Jun 26, 2015)

Draw a cute loli that's missing arms and legs....or is that too much lol


----------



## Alice (Jun 26, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> OH MY GOSH
> 
> im writing a book and the first scene involves alice painting the walls with blood xD
> SO CUTE YET SO DARK <333



What a coincidence.


----------



## buuunii (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## Beardo (Jun 27, 2015)

buuunii said:


> View attachment 125183



Adorable!


----------



## himeki (Jun 27, 2015)

Alice said:


> What a coincidence.



I know!


----------



## buuunii (Jun 27, 2015)

kyukon said:


> draw me like one of your french girls



I just saw this jfc kyuu


----------



## Beige (Jun 27, 2015)

buuunii said:


> View attachment 119268
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> The story is of a gardener that was killed by a jealous gardener :000


woah thats super cute !!! ^__^ sorry i missed this gah


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 27, 2015)

can you draw tenten from naruto pls


----------



## kyukon (Jun 27, 2015)

buuunii said:


> I just saw this jfc kyuu



B^)


----------



## buuunii (Jun 27, 2015)

Working again tonight so bring all da suggestions
i wish I would've brought my colored pens

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beige said:


> woah thats super cute !!! ^__^ sorry i missed this gah



Thanks for the awesome suggestion ;D

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jarrad said:


> can you draw tenten from naruto pls



She was like my least fav character XD


----------



## buuunii (Jun 27, 2015)

*claws at wall*


----------



## buuunii (Jun 27, 2015)

*crawls across floor


----------



## Beige (Jun 27, 2015)

a girl with hands growing out of her head? a mermaid with rubbish and other water pollution-y stuff?? a snow fairy melting? a kid who loves snails? a rapunzel-kinda angel hanging her hair down to earth? idk


----------



## buuunii (Jun 29, 2015)

Beige said:


> a girl with hands growing out of her head? a mermaid with rubbish and other water pollution-y stuff?? a snow fairy melting? a kid who loves snails? a rapunzel-kinda angel hanging her hair down to earth? idk



I ended up drawing a pretty mermaid instead.. And I can't take a pic of it! Dx


----------



## Venn (Jun 29, 2015)

How about a girl with abilities turning into a phoenix? Sounds cool


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 29, 2015)

sexy man plz.


----------



## Money Hunter (Jul 1, 2015)

draw a zombie alien


----------



## buuunii (Jul 1, 2015)

A sexy man zombie alien? ≖‿≖??


----------



## Money Hunter (Jul 1, 2015)

buuunii said:


> A sexy man zombie alien? ≖‿≖??



perfect *_*


----------



## iamnothyper (Jul 1, 2015)

^^


----------



## buuunii (Jul 1, 2015)

I realized today I can only draw girly boys OTL


----------



## buuunii (Jul 3, 2015)

Boop Boop bee roo boo


----------



## Keitara (Jul 3, 2015)

Maybe draw Luffy as a ghoul? 
I'm sure this is way too complicated T_T


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jul 3, 2015)

A flower girl or christmassy person idk anymore ; ` ;


----------



## tassberri (Jul 3, 2015)

Chiisanacx said:


> A flower girl or christmassy person idk anymore ; ` ;



a christmas person would be adorable. we all need some christmas in july! hehe


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jul 3, 2015)

YAAA theres like 20 Fridays until Christmas. My teacher makes everything sound shorter omg


----------



## tassberri (Jul 3, 2015)

Chiisanacx said:


> YAAA theres like 20 Fridays until Christmas. My teacher makes everything sound shorter omg



TWENTY FRIDAYS! I can live with that. Is it too early to start decorating? the right answer is it's _never_ too early


----------



## buuunii (Jul 4, 2015)

Ahaha I got tossed around in the rain and could draw ;; maybe today!


----------



## buuunii (Jul 8, 2015)

Rawr


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jul 8, 2015)

could you draw a pomeranian girl or just a pomeranian


----------



## buuunii (Jul 8, 2015)

Chiisanacx said:


> could you draw a pomeranian girl or just a pomeranian



Idk what that is


----------



## Beige (Jul 8, 2015)

a lizard


----------



## michabby (Jul 8, 2015)

sunny side up eggs
a dog sled team pulling a tiny train 
a house that’s 5 stories tall filled with plants everywhere 
a crime-fighting group of bananas


----------



## Money Hunter (Jul 8, 2015)

Draw a cute bodybuilder


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jul 8, 2015)

A girl with sheep skin clothes on :3


----------



## Gregriii (Jul 13, 2015)

draw foxy the pirate fox


----------



## buuunii (Jul 22, 2015)

Let's go again!

I'm currently obsessing over syicide squad (Harley / joker /poison ivy)
And a bit Steven universe


----------



## Jeff THE Best (Jul 22, 2015)

Can you draw my animal crossing character, in my signature. Brown hair in a bun, brown eyes, green dress with a black bollero, and black belt with a big black flower on the belt. Black high heals, and the dress is long... It is actually so long that you can't really see the shoes. And I have big glasses. They are actually purple, but sometimes they look black. Just if you want


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 23, 2015)

Could you draw Pearl from Steven Universe?


----------



## buuunii (Jul 29, 2015)

WOw I suck


----------



## iamnothyper (Jul 29, 2015)

piglet


----------



## Chiisanacx (Aug 1, 2015)

Could you draw stitches but like as a bunny


----------



## tokkio (Aug 1, 2015)

how about genji and coco in sailor uniforms huehuhehuehuehuheu


----------



## derezzed (Aug 1, 2015)

buuunii said:


> View attachment 138652
> 
> View attachment 138654
> 
> WOw I suck



Oh my god, what, you better be speaking sarcastically because they're really good. WTF. Your drawings are seriously so nice ;;


----------



## buuunii (Aug 3, 2015)

;p


----------



## buuunii (Dec 14, 2015)

Butts


----------



## sej (Dec 14, 2015)

Draw a kitten <33


----------



## Gregriii (Dec 14, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Butts



wow you are alive


----------



## buuunii (Dec 14, 2015)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gregriii said:


> wow you are alive



I'm really not


----------



## aleshapie (Dec 14, 2015)

Heellloooo my buns!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Is that ink pen? ...on a napkin?! Shes cute!


----------



## jiny (Dec 14, 2015)

draw a puppy


----------



## Kess (Dec 15, 2015)

a puffy squirrel


----------

